# Wega M EPU 2 Water Leak



## Grayham127 (Mar 22, 2016)

We have a Wega with the following details on the plate

NF 72490

M. EPU.2

V 250

It has been running well for a number of years but last week when we opened the kitchen was flooded and it seems that it was coming from the (what I now find out as) the 'Anti Suck' valve on the top of the heating cylinder.

I have been warned that it could be the solenoid valve but this seems to be holding under pressure. There are no other leaks, can anyone help?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Was the machine on when it flooded the kitchen? If it was turned on then the boiler may have overfilled, pointing towards a dirty or faulty level probe. If the machine was off, then most likely the inlet solenoid. Often water pressure increases overnight, and if the inlet solenoid is dirty or scaled then the water may have crept in and overfilled the boiler.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Unusual for overfilling water to come out of the anti-vac valve - the water should force this valve shut. (A leaky anti-vac valve hisses when the boiler is up to working pressure.)_

The water tends to exit via the boiler safety valve, mains water pressure, unpumped, being around 3-5 bar.


----------

